

Without mobile, Adobe Flash is irrelevant - benologist
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/without-mobile-adobe-flash-is-irrelevant/19247

======
dlikhten
This is all horsecrap. Adobe flash never ONCE ran successfully on my HTC Evo.
It is absolute garbage and is never useful. IDK why anyone mentions "we
support flash on our phones/tablets"... its all crap. It barely works if it
even does. Read any tablet review including playbook about how "wonderful"
flash is there.

Dropping support is basically saying... "oh yea, since nobody is developing
for it AT ALL and no system can successfully give a decent experience with it,
we'll just stop supporting it since it won't affect anyone wanyways."

